# Longy Sunday 30th or 31st??



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Just bout to get on plane home from honalulu anyone keen for a fish sunday? If i don't go sunday Monday is definately on got heaps of ccheaqp soft plastics so keen to see how they go.

Matty


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm up for it. 5:30 launch?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Sunday 5.30 it is 

all reports around sydney seem a bit quiet....not getting my hopes up, but the conditions look great for an early launch.

80 % chance at this stage.....


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi,
I'll be there for the dawn launch. Peril, I've PM'd you my mobile. Will also take my UHF ch.25.

See you there.


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys i won't be there in the morning to jet lagged, post up how you go in the morning i'll definately be in there on monday!

Good luck, may the kings be with you

Matty


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great paddling conditions. No fish. Not much showing on thesounder


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

That sux a bit!! I'll definately be heading out in the morning, going to fish markets this arvo for some good squid i dont know why but im confident of fish in the morning


----------

